# Europa League 24 October



## Betting Forum (Oct 21, 2013)

24 Oct 2013 - Group Stage




16:00 Anzhi - Tromso 1.52 4.05 6.02 17 
16:00 Shakhtar Karagandy - AZ Alkmaar 3.62 3.46 1.98 17 
17:00 Apollon Limassol - Lazio 4.73 3.60 1.73 16 
17:00 Betis - Guimaraes 1.52 3.99 6.29 16 
17:00 Dinamo Kiev - Thun 1.44 4.31 7.06 16 
17:00 Freiburg - Estoril 1.73 3.58 4.63 16 
17:00 Genk - Rapid Vienna 1.76 3.59 4.59 16 
17:00 Liberec - Sevilla 3.63 3.42 1.99 16 
17:00 Lyon - Rijeka 1.48 4.18 6.54 16 
17:00 PAOK - Maccabi Haifa 1.85 3.45 4.24 16 
17:00 Sheriff Tiraspol - Tottenham 8.76 4.89 1.34 16 
17:00 Trabzonspor - Legia 1.79 3.51 4.52 16 
19:05 Bordeaux - APOEL 2.06 3.36 3.51 16 
19:05 Ch. Odessa - Ludogorets 2.18 3.30 3.26 16 
19:05 D. Zagreb - PSV 3.53 3.37 2.05 16 
19:05 Eintracht Frankfurt - Maccabi Tel Aviv 1.54 3.91 6.10 16 
19:05 Elfsborg - Esbjerg 2.10 3.41 3.39 16 
19:05 Ferreira - Dnipro 3.99 3.49 1.88 16 
19:05 Fiorentina - Pandurii 1.35 4.87 8.37 16 
19:05 Salzburg - St. Liege 1.47 4.29 6.40 16 
19:05 Swansea - Kuban 1.51 4.01 6.51 16 
19:05 Valencia - St. Gallen 1.41 4.46 7.59 16 
19:05 Waregem - Maribor 1.77 3.57 4.49 16 
19:05 Wigan - Rubin Kazan 3.23 3.29 2.21 16


----------



## footballbetadvisor (Oct 24, 2013)

Swansea is at home vs Kuban who have 0 points. They have conceded 4 and scored 0. They also have a new coach in charge. Swansea will look to grab their 9 points and take one big step towards qualification rather than prolong it. At -1, there's upside with Swansea playing at home vs an inferior team.


----------

